# Chemical brothers Salmon Dance



## LegalizePhx (Sep 24, 2007)

YouTube - The Chemical Brothers - The Salmon Dance

I've always been a fan of the chemical brothers.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 24, 2007)

LegalizePhx said:


> YouTube - The Chemical Brothers - The Salmon Dance
> 
> I've always been a fan of the chemical brothers.


I like that tune apart from the 80's tv dream sequence music.


----------



## Grap_Sknk (Sep 24, 2007)

Chemical Brothers new album is a bit different, besides that cant forget..
Tiesto
CrystalMethod
Prodigy


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 26, 2007)

Come with Us


----------

